# Noch mehr Sprengstoff - mein Helm hat mich gerettet



## beuze1 (15. Mai 2008)

hey,
hab am Samstag einen Abflug gehabt und bin zimmlich unsanft auf den 
Rücken geknallt..
hab einen heftigen Schlag am Hinterkopf gespürt
und als ich nach einiger Zeit wieder klar war und den Helm abnahm 









[/URL

merke...NIE OHNE

Beuze

.


----------



## lipmo51 (15. Mai 2008)

korrekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arseburn (16. Mai 2008)

Jepp....diesen Montag habe ich auch wieder meine Naturverbundenheit unter Beweis gestellt und einen Baum geküsst....im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. Zum Glück hatte ich einen Fullface auf, sonst hätte ich jetzt bestimmt etwas weniger Zähne im Mund


----------



## O_L!nux_O (16. Mai 2008)

Hi

:-O ach du schande, ich muss mir n Helm kaufen.

mfg Kevin


----------



## KoR3 (18. Mai 2008)

endlich mal n paar normale menschen, die nen helm als sicherheit sehen


----------



## lipmo51 (18. Mai 2008)

da gibts garnix zu diskutieren,find ich.


----------



## teufel781 (18. Mai 2008)

Schick den Helm, zusammen mit der Sturzbeschreibung und einem Dankesbrief  zum Hersteller. Unter Umständen können aus der Bruchstelle neue Erkentnisse für Weiterentwicklung und Forschung gezogen werden.


----------



## B.Scheuert (19. Mai 2008)

Manche Hersteller bieten auch einen Zuschuss zu einem neuen Helm, wenn man den alten mit einer Unfallbeschreibung einschickt. Frag mal bei deinem Hersteller nach!


----------



## beuze1 (19. Mai 2008)

@ teufel781
ich Danke "SPECIALIZED" im stillen..aber einschicken..

@ B.Scheuert
hab mir 2 tage später einen "Neuen" geholt..
das ist mir meine Birne wert


----------



## MoRaider (19. Mai 2008)

Hallo.

Ich hatte das mal bei meinem Motorradhelm und meine damaliger Hersteller hat das ihr gegen einen Neuen getauscht...

Das klappt wirklich


----------



## beuze1 (20. Mai 2008)

MoRaider schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Ich hatte das mal bei meinem Motorradhelm und meine damaliger Hersteller hat das ihr gegen einen Neuen getauscht...
> 
> Das klappt wirklich




ja schon aber einen Helm von SPECIALIZED   wohin schicken.. 
in die USA   
.
.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoRaider (20. Mai 2008)

Frag doch mal den nächsten SPECIALIZED Händler...


----------



## rofl0r (21. Mai 2008)

MoRaider schrieb:


> Frag doch mal den nächsten SPECIALIZED Händler...



Genau so. Ein Kollege hat das vor einiger Zeit mal in Anspruch genommen. Nannte sich Crash-Replacement irgendwas. Er muste etwas unter dem halben Preis fuer nen Neuen Helm zahlen. Ist also durchaus interessant und ein bissel Muehe wert.


----------



## Porthos (21. Mai 2008)

Ne, ohne Helm geht gar nicht! Bin mal über den Lenker abgestiegen (Bremsen will gelernt sein  ), habe dabei eine Bauchlandung mit Beteiligung der Kinnspitze hingelegt und eigentlich hat mir mein Helm erst gar nichts genutzt.... bis das Rad auf meinem Kopf landete!


----------



## Nightwolve (22. Mai 2008)

In der 3.Klasse hat mir ein Fahrradhelm bei einem Unfall gegen ein Auto das Leben gerettet. Mein Fullface hat mir schon 2 mal die untere Kauleiste vor dem entgleiten geschützt. Also ich mag meine beiden Radhelme


----------



## Nightwolve (22. Mai 2008)

In der 3.Klasse hat mir ein Fahrradhelm bei einem Unfall gegen ein Auto das Leben gerettet. Mein Fullface hat mir schon 2 mal die untere Kauleiste vor dem entgleiten geschützt. Also ich mag meine beiden Radhelme


----------



## Nightwolve (22. Mai 2008)

In der 3.Klasse hat mir ein Fahrradhelm bei einem Unfall gegen ein Auto das Leben gerettet. Mein Fullface hat mir schon 2 mal die untere Kauleiste vor dem entgleiten geschützt. Also ich mag meine beiden Radhelme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightwolve (22. Mai 2008)

In der 3.Klasse hat mir ein Fahrradhelm bei einem Unfall gegen ein Auto das Leben gerettet. Mein Fullface hat mir schon 2 mal die untere Kauleiste vor dem entgleiten geschützt. Also ich mag meine beiden Radhelme


----------



## MoRaider (22. Mai 2008)

Doppelt hält besser

Vier mal noch mehr


----------



## beuze1 (22. Mai 2008)

@ Nightwolve
vorsicht mit dem Alk....


----------



## Nightwolve (22. Mai 2008)

Hmpf...na toll...das hätte ja nicht sein müssen mit dem mehrfach-Post. Ich hatte leichte Probleme mit meinem Browser gestern/heute...keine Ahnung was da los war.


----------



## mapo93 (22. Mai 2008)

Ganz ehrlich: Das gleiche ist mir auch vor kurzem passiert... Bin in eine steile kurve,zu wenig Gas , deswegen umgekippt und 3 meter tief gefallen...Das wundersame war: Außer nem leicht blutenden Ellbogen, Brennesel-Brubbeln an Armen und Beinen und einer Leichten Handprellung is mir nix passiert..ich komme nämlich auf,erst mim rücken so grade im gras, dann mim kopf auf nen asphaltierten Weg...mein helm hat alles abgekriegt,mein kopf gar nix .. Mein Helm ist nun genau wie der von beuze1 gebrochen..jezz kaufe ich mir warscheinlich eh nen fullface.

Naja, Schwein gehabt..

Gruß manuel


----------



## Freizeitbiker (23. Mai 2008)

mir ist vor zwei wochen nen kind vors fahrrad gelaufen ...
war auf einer "verbindungsstrecke" und das lütti war der meinung, mal zum papa auf die andere seite laufen zu müssen. dumm nur, das es nicht geguckt hat, ob wer/was kommt. nach meinem salto bin ich der überzeugung, meine bremse ist doch ausreichend. wollte iegntlich eine nummer größer  
naja, kurzum: ich hatte dann zwei halbe helme und nen flaues gefühl im bauch. aber immernoch besser, als zwei schädelhälften und ... kein gefühl mehr.
also, für mich immer mit deckel uffe birne


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Juni 2008)

beuze1 schrieb:


> ja schon aber einen Helm von SPECIALIZED   wohin schicken..
> in die USA
> .
> .



es gibt hier in deutschland mit sicherheit ein importeur für Specialozed  
bei marzocchi z.B is es cosmicsports in nürnberg oder rock shox = sport import in edewecht
denke schon da gibts auch was von specialized


----------



## mary-g (4. Juni 2008)

Hmm Helm tragen?? Ganz klar: JA 
Leider hab ich im Moment keinen fullface, könnt ihr mir sagen, was sowas kosten würde??? Hab vor mir so einen zu holen


----------



## Porthos (5. Juni 2008)

beuze1 schrieb:


> ja schon aber einen Helm von SPECIALIZED   wohin schicken..
> in die USA
> .
> .



www.specialized.com  geht wohl nur über die Händler- Gute Händler machen das mit dem Umtausch auch, wenn man die Sachen nicht bei Ihnen gekauft hat. und wenn Du eh einen neuen Helm kaufst, sollte das kein Problem sein!


----------



## Heffer (5. Juni 2008)

Hi,

bei meinem letzten Abflug kam ich auf einem Waldweg mit relativ dicken Steinen zum liegen. Das Knie war im Eimer, der Kopf kuesste auch einen dicken Brocken, ueberstand dies dank Helm aber unbeschadet. Was ohne Helm passiert waere, male ich mir erst garnicht aus. Beim Biken habe ich immer den Vakuumschoner auf der Birne...

Grüße, Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WoodGhost (10. Juni 2008)

Eigentlich gibt es zu dem Thema nix mehr zu sagen. "Helm auf, jeder andere gehört sich geknüppelt". 
Und was ich jetzt schreibe is wirklich so passiert. Letzten Samstag fahre ich mit meiner Freundin so gegen Spätnachmittag zu ihrer Schwester zum Grillen nach Burkhardsrieth, muss man nicht kennen, liegt zwischen Vohenstrauß und Waidhaus, also in der Nähe der Tschechischen Grenze. Jedenfalls kreuzt sich die Hauptstraße zu diesen Kuhkaff mit dem Bocklweg, der längste Radweg Bayerns der von Neustadt an der Waldnaab bis nach Pilsen in Tschechien führt. Ich fahre also mit meinen Auto und sehen schon von weitem wie ein MTBler von rechts kommt um die Hauptstraße zu überqueren, ich werde langsamer und bin kurz davor zum stehen zu kommen. Da bemerkt mich der Biker ziemlich spät wie er nach links schaut, erschrickt, macht ne Vollbremsung, verliert das Gleichgewicht nach vorne, fliegt über den Lenker und knallt mit voller Wucht auf den Asphalt. 
Meine Freundin und ich springen sofort aus dem Auto um zu helfen. In diesen Moment steht der Biker auf und wir sehen das ganze Unheil. Vom Haaransatz bis zu Augenbraue hat es ihm fast über die Breite der ganzen Stirn alles aufgerissen so das man die Schädeldecke sehen konnte. Ihm hat es praktisch fast die komplete Stirn mit Fleisch vom Schädelknochen gefetzt. Meine Freundin hat gleich den Verbandskasten aus dem Auto geholt, ich alarmierte das Rote Kreuz und anschließend die Schwester meiner Freundin  die Arzthelferin ist. Es dauerte keine zwei Minuten da kam schon eine Zivilstreife, was mich etwas verwunderte. Die Herrschaften stiegen aus, sahen das Opfer und da sagte einer von ihnen "Servus Werner, was teibst'n wieder für'n Schmarrn?" Wie sich herausstellte war das Opfer ebenfalls ein Polizist. Kurz darauf kamen die Uniformierten und dann der Krankenwagen. Das Opfer kam ins nächste Krankenhaus und die Polizisten nahmen meine Aussage auf. Ich packte anschließend das Bike des Opfers in mein Auto und brachte es auf die Polizeistation wo er arbeitet.
Auf jeden Fall wäre es nicht so schlimm ausgegangen wenn er einen Helm aufgehabt hätte. Als Polizist, ich will den armen Kerl jetzt nicht verurteilen, hätte er es aber besser wissen müssen.

Jedenfalls is meiner Freundin und mir das sehr zu Herzen gegangen und haben uns erkundigt wie es ihm geht. Uns wurde gesagt das er für ca. 14 Tage im Klinikum bleiben muss und dann müsse man weiter schauen.


----------



## karsten reincke (11. Juni 2008)

häßlicher Unfall....
Bin selbst einer der Herren in grün, fahre selbst seit 1992 NUR mit Helm, und innerhalb der Berliner Polizei gibt es für ALLE dienstlichen Fahrrad-Aktionen HELMPFLICHT, der Grund liegt in einem tödlichen Unfall eines Kollegen 2005, der während des Dienstsportes stürzte und zwei Tage im KOMA lag und dann verstarb. Ein Kollege, der dabei war, sagte, es wäre das Geräusch brechenden, morschen Holzes gewesen, was der Kollege seit dem Tage nicht mehr aus dem Kopf bekommt.
Alles Einzelfälle......
Ich trage Helm, die Sippschaft auch, ich hoffe, nie austesten zu müssen, ob der Giro hält!


----------



## Ambientkatz (14. Juni 2008)

rofl0r schrieb:


> ...Nannte sich Crash-Replacement irgendwas. Er muste etwas unter dem halben Preis fuer nen Neuen Helm zahlen...




Das macht z.B. Bell. Für bis 2 Jahre nach Kaufdatum. Ich bin nach einer Ganzkörperbremsung mit Baumkontakt mit dem Bell zum Händler, problemlose Abwicklung, halben Preis für neuen Helm gezahlt. Der kaputte Helm wurde einbehalten (ich vermute, Bell will die zu Studienzwecken wiederhaben).


----------



## gugumonster (14. Juni 2008)

Huch!

Heute war's so weit. Mein erster Helm ist bei einem Sturz zerbröselt.
Hab Gott sei Dank keine argen Verletzungen davon getragen. Wenn man nur den Helm sieht, würde man schlimmeres befürchten. Komischerweise tat mir überhaupt nicht die Birne weh. Hätt ich mir nicht den Helm angeschaut, wär ich gar nicht draufgekommen, dass es mich am Kopf erwischt hat. Echt Glück gehabt.

Bin ein steiles kurzes Waldstück runtergefahren und kurz vorm Flachen, wo dann Asphalt war, is der Vorderreifen geplatzt. Bei da Kompression dann hat's mich zerlegt. Da kann man einfach überhaupt nix machen!! Egal wie gut man ist. An so einer blöden Stelle einen Reifenplatzer zu haben kann nur mit einem Sturz enden.
Also eine Post mehr hier im Forum, die an die Nicht-Helm-Träger appeliert.

Hier noch Pics vom Helm:


----------



## Mathias7D (17. Juni 2008)

Habe vor ca. zwei Jahren meinen guten Uvex Helm im vorderen Kopfbereich zerlegt. Beim Sturz war wohl eine Wurzel oder ein Stein (ca. 20km/h) im Weg.  

Eigentlich weiß ich von dem Sturz nichts mehr, hab alles nur erzählt bekommen. Der Arzt im Krankenhaus meinte dann auch irgendwann mal, dass ohne Helm wohl keine Hilfe mehr nötig gewesen wäre... 

--> Ergo, keine Fahrt mehr ohne Helm!!!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. Juni 2008)

Mit dem MTB ohne Helm in den Wald? Nee, auf schieben habe ich keine Lust.  Aber auch auf der Straße habe ich IMMER einen Helm auf. Alles andere ist einfach idiotisch 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Wo sind eigentlich die Leute mit den Beispielen, wo der Helm nicht geholfen hat?


----------



## karsten reincke (18. Juni 2008)

P.S.: Wo sind eigentlich die Leute mit den Beispielen, wo der Helm nicht geholfen hat?



im Rollstuhl???


----------



## Chrashem (22. Juni 2008)

Die haben jetzt eine kleine Eigentumswohnung in Holzbauweise. 
Naja ich bin mit meinen 20 Jahren auch nicht wirklich alt. Aber ich bekomm regelmäßig nen Spruch von Jüngeren mit, warum ich in unserem Bikepark mit Vollschutz fahr (Bodypanzer, Fullface, Knie und schienbein, und nen Nackenschützer). 
Naja ich fahre nur so wenn ich freeriden gehe.
Das ist mir meine Gesundheit wert.


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (22. Juni 2008)

Chrashem schrieb:


> Aber ich bekomm regelmäßig nen Spruch von Jüngeren mit, warum ich in unserem Bikepark mit Vollschutz fahr (Bodypanzer, Fullface, Knie und schienbein, und nen Nackenschützer).


Klare Antwort: Weil's verdammt cool aussieht - damit kommt man bestimmt weiter, als mit dem Sicherheitsaspekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gummersbiker (25. Juni 2008)

Wenn schon die Sorge um die eigene Gesundheit nicht hilft, dann würde wohl nur noch Geld helfen: schade, dass es nicht mehr Selbstbeteiligung in der Krankenkasse gibt! Bisher ist ein Helm ja leider erst mal ein Kostenfaktor - und für ein paar Unbelehrbare auch nur das, wie es scheint.

Immer wieder schön anzusehen sind ja auch Familien, bei denen die Kinder (selbstverständlich?!) Helme tragen, die Eltern aber nicht. Wie erklären die das bloß ihren Kindern? "Papa kann ja schon Radfahren"? 

Edit: Was hat das alles hier eigentlich mit "Open Trails" zu tun?


----------



## MUD´doc (25. Juni 2008)

Ich kann nur aktuell davon berichten, dass mich gestern mein Bike vornüber abgeworfen hat...
Über einen abgehackte Baumwurzel rüber (bis dahin alles topp), nur als mein VR sich in aufgeweichte Schlammloch dahinter bohrte, 
da ging selbst nichts mehr trotz Ar***-hinterm-Sattel und noch versuchten VR-Hochziehen. 
In Zeitlupentempo dann vorne rüber. Noch hinbekommen, dass ich die sogenannte Judo-Rolle durchziehen konnte. Aufschlag linker Arm, 
dann den heftigen Druck auf die hintere Helmpartie (hab echt das Stauchen bemerkt), übern Nacken (leicht zerschrammt) und 
Camelbak abgerollt...
Tut alles hinten recht weh - ist wohl geprellt und Nacken ist gestaucht (als hätte ich in der Zugluft gesessen). 
Sonst alles okay (keine Schluckbeschwerden oder Kopfschmerzen oder Übelkeit durch Gehirnerschütterung)
Kann morgen erst zum Arzt und ihn meine Jammergeschichte beichten. Vielleicht schickt er mich zum Röntgen, will ja sicher sein, 
dass alles in Ordnung ist.
Wenn sowas ohne Helm gewesen wäre, dann würd ich noch heute dort mitten in der Pampa liegen.

Hmmm,... meine ganzen Crashs waren immer im langsamen Bewegungen... sollte wohl schneller durch Gelände


----------



## makost (26. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen
Ich fahre schon ewig mit Helm. Noch nicht mal zum Bäcker um die Ecke ohne. Hatte ihn, Gott sei Dank, noch nicht nötig. Anders bei meinem Kumpel. Beim Tria, Helmpflicht, hats den in eine Kreisel gehauen. Allerdings ist da der Schuß nach hinten losgegangen. Dem hats durch den Helm, Aufprall mit der Stirn, den Halswirbel gebrochen. Ist trotz 1/2 Jahr Stützkorsett ganz der alte Am 6.7.08 startet er in Frankfurt beim Ironman. Er ist trotz der Sache immer noch keinen Meter ohne Helm gefahren obwohl er allen Grund dazu hätte


----------



## karsten reincke (26. Juni 2008)

bei diesem Unfall würde mich mal ein etwas genauerer Hergang interessieren, insbesondere welche Verletzungen aufgetreten wären OHNE Helm. Es sind diese Art Unfälle, die nämlich von vielen auch meiner Bekannten als Begründung für "OHNE HELM" angeführt werden. Rein theoretisch können nämlich bei gleichartigem Sturzgeschehen auch ohne Helm dann erhebliche Verletzungen anderer Art auftreten. Das ist reine Spekulation, aber darüber sinnieren ist ja möglich.....


----------



## Wapso (26. Juni 2008)

Ich hatte letztes jahr im Bikepark einen Sturz, bei dem ich mir die Hand gebrochen habe. Wie ich gestürzt bin, weiß ich eigentlich nicht. Jedenfalls bin ich auch mit dem Kopf aufgeschlagen, allerdings habe ich dank Fullface nicht viel gespürt, aber später dann hab ich gesehen, dass von der schale ein gutes stück weggesplittert war.Ich bin mit dem Kopf direkt auf einen stein gefallen. Ich wollte mir dann auch nicht ausmalen, was ohne Helm gewesen wäre. Ich glaube da wäre die gebrochene Hand das geringere Übel gewesen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. Juni 2008)

@ Wapso
Wenn du ohne Helm gefahren wärst, hätte dir die Hand ganz bestimmt nicht weh getan 
Also lass ihn demnächst zu Hause 

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## makost (27. Juni 2008)

Hallo Karsten
Mein Kumpel ist ca 2km nach der Wechselzone mit ca 45km/h in den Kreisel gedonnert. War sich noch am sortieren nach 1600m schwimmen. Leicht abschüssige Strecke und noch nicht ganz da. Laut Aussage vom Streckenposten war er nicht der erste der über den Kreisel abkürzen wollte. Er ist über den Lenker abgestiegen. Kopf vor in die Blumenrabatte die noch schön mit Felsbrocken dekoriert war. Ohne Helm hätte er wahrscheinlich etliche Verletzungen im Gesicht davon getragen. Laut Aussage Neurochirurg hat er sich beim Aufprall den Helm ins Genick geschoben und damit den Halswirbel gebrochen. Zu seinem Glück hat der Notarzt sofort richtig gehandelt und der Wirbel war nicht verschoben. Ansonsten hatte er noch ein paar ordentliche beulen und Abschürfungen. Gott sei Dank ist er wieder ganz der alte und wir feiern 2 mal im Jahr auf seine Kosten Geburtstag.
Fazit: Ohne Helm hätte er bestimmt ein neues Passbild gebraucht. Mit  ist es so ausgegangen. Es kommt immer darauf an wie sich dein Abgang gestaltet. Trotzdem nie ohne. Was mit oder ohne Helm passiert wäre kann man endlos dikutieren. Im Krankenhaus haben wir uns mit dem Oberarzt, selbst Triathlet, unterhalten. Dem ist in seiner Laufbahn so ein Unfall noch nicht untergekommen. Er hat uns aber versichert das regelmäßig Helmlose Radler mit zermatschter Birne kommen. 
Ist aber schon erschreckend wie manche mit ihrer Gesundheit spielen. Bei manchen zählt halt immer noch: no risc no fun  

makost


----------



## karsten reincke (27. Juni 2008)

Danke für die Schilderung!
mal sehen, ob ich meine Bekannten jetzt doch zum Helm bewegen kann.


----------



## Kuksiiiii (28. Juni 2008)

Hoi 

habe letzte woche in willingen auch nen schön großen baum geküsst.
Dank Helm mit Kinnschutz ist meinem kopf nix passiert.
Aber mein Oberschenkel hat sich zwischen den rahmen und reifen(Cube Flying circus) gelegt 
und der lenker hat sich einmal gedreht. Dadurch wurde mein bein ordentlich gequetscht. Was passiert ist= Muskelriss und sehnenzerrung Und immer noch nich laufen oder rad fahren können  

Fazit : Auch ohne helm kann man sich stark verletzten.
          Nur man verletzt sich nich so stark als hätte man keinen. 

Also: IMMER HELM

Gruß kuksi


----------



## RobGonzoo (28. Juni 2008)

Oder als Alternative


----------



## Leaflet (4. Juli 2008)

Helm als Kostenfaktor?

Definitiv!

Ich (19) habe mir jetzt vor 3-4 Tagen meinen ersten Helm gekauft. 
Der für das späte Datum war keine uneinsicht, sondern das fehlende Geld..

Da es jetzt aber auch ins härtere gelände gehen soll musste unbedingt einer her.
Wobei so im nachhinein die einsicht kommt, dass der nicht nur fürs gelände notwendig ist.. Straßenverkehr ist bei 30-35 km/h fast noch gefährlcher..

Habe ihn auch prompt einmal gebraucht.. (leider etwas blöde geschichte)

Habe versucht einen schönen wheely zu machen und habe vergessen mich aus den pedalen auszuklicken.. der schuss ging nach hinten los.. könnt euch sicher vorstellen, wie das ausgesehen hat.. 


Naja: fahren ohne Helm? NIE WIEDER!

Gruß
Marc


----------



## Lord Helmchen (4. Juli 2008)

mene beste geschichte:
met parachute gekauft

2 wochen später den zwoten in der hand gehabt weil den ersten halbiert

bei nasser fahrbahn beim hund aus weichen mit 30km/h kopf zuerst in straßenschild gerutscht. selbst zum bäcker, nie ohne helm!!!


----------



## harke (4. Juli 2008)

Leaflet schrieb:


> Helm als Kostenfaktor?
> 
> Definitiv!
> 
> ...



deine hinterradbremse hast du auch vergessen^^


----------



## Leaflet (4. Juli 2008)

@ harke: 
1. ich übe noch ^^
2. Die BRemse nützt auch nix mehr, wenn man mit dem Hintern schon weit hinterm Schwerpunkt hängt 
Das ging irgendwie alles zu schnell..


Gruß
Marc


----------



## noerd (6. Juli 2008)

Sodala,
dann melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort:

Habe erst letzte Woche meinen Helm gebraucht, obwohl das eigentlich nur ne ganz gechillte Abfahrt werden sollte.
Mit ca. 65km/h in die Kurve, VR rutscht (aus mir bisher noch unerklärbaren Gründen) weg, Lenker verreists und mich haut es schön über den Lenker.
Bin ca. 3-4 Meter weit geflogen (laut Aussage meines Hintermannes) , mein Fahrrad sogar noch weiter.

Bin mit der Schulter und dem Hinterkopf zu erst aufgekommen, dann habe ich mich versuch mit den Händen abzufangen, wie man das halt so macht 
Resultat: Rechtes Handgelenk verstaucht, Arme blutverschmiert, "Fleischwunde" an der Schulter und Helm sah danach ziemlich schlimm aus, aber meinem Kopf ist nichts passiert.

Also: Nie wieder ohne Helm !

Grüße
Alex


----------



## [email protected] (6. Juli 2008)

Full Face oder standart?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noerd (6. Juli 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Full Face oder standart?!


Fullface 
Aber der gute alte Dirthelm hat mir auch schon bestimmt mehr als ein mal das Leben gerettet


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (7. Juli 2008)

es gibt soviele verschiedene helme.
das sind die unseres 4-personen-haushalts 





mfg
frank


----------



## tesa (9. Juli 2008)

Helme helfen auch, wenn man nicht stürzt...
Nach dem Spiel Deutschland-Portugal hat mir irgendwer einen Maßkrug (München...) hinterhergeschmissen und getroffen. Der Helm ist jetzt Schrott, mir aber zum Glück nichts passiert. Ich trug wohl das falsche Trikot (das der Verlierer). Leider wird das Verfahren wohl eingestellt werden... Keine Chance den ***** zu finden. Trotzdem: auch wenn man nur in den Biergarten radelt, Helm muss mit!


----------



## gummersbiker (10. Juli 2008)

Helm auf nicht nur auf dem Weg zum, sondern auch IM Biergarten - Respekt!

Noch weniger Hirn als Biker ohne Helm haben dann wohl nur noch sogenannte Fußballfans...


----------



## Surfmoe (10. Juli 2008)

Okay.. überzeugt.. ein Helm kommt her und meinem Freund wird der auch aufgezwungen, sogar auf den 15 Min. zur Arbeit.. da legt er sich nämlich oft genug auf die Nase und es nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis es mal nicht das Kniw oder den Arm, sondern den Kopf trifft.. 
Wenn man leichtes Gelände fährt, sollte man da schon einen Fullface haben?


----------



## RobGonzoo (10. Juli 2008)

Was ist "leicht"? http://singletrailskala.davedesign.de/

Wieviel Schutz man braucht, muss man für sich selbst entscheiden. Natürlich wäre es sinnvoll, um das Risiko von Verletzungen zu minimieren, grundsätzlich einen Fullface und weitere Protektoren zu tragen. Macht aber kaum einer, weil es zu unbequem und aufwendig ist. Und auch optische Gründe spielen da oft noch eine Rolle.

Normaler Radhelm + Handschuhe + Brille sehe ich als Minimalausstattung an. Je härter die Fahrt / das Gelände, desto größer die Sturzwahrscheinlichkeit. Und da kommen als nächstes Knie- und Ellenbogenschoner ins Spiel.


----------



## Surfmoe (10. Juli 2008)

So in etwa S1, aber meist nicht so viel Gefälle


----------



## wondermike (10. Juli 2008)

RobGonzoo schrieb:


> Natürlich wäre es sinnvoll, um das Risiko von Verletzungen zu minimieren, grundsätzlich einen Fullface und weitere Protektoren zu tragen. Macht aber kaum einer, weil es zu unbequem und aufwendig ist. Und auch optische Gründe spielen da oft noch eine Rolle.



Für manche Leute ist Mountainbiken ja auch Ausdauersport. 

Das ist mit Fullface und Protektoren einfach nicht zu machen. Auf manchen Abfahrten würde ich mir allerdings schon einen Fullface wünschen und zwar gar nicht unbedingt auf den technischen sondern eher auf den schnellen. Ohne Deckel geht aber definitiv nichts!


----------



## tesa (10. Juli 2008)

gummersbiker schrieb:


> Helm auf nicht nur auf dem Weg zum, sondern auch IM Biergarten - Respekt!
> 
> Noch weniger Hirn als Biker ohne Helm haben dann wohl nur noch sogenannte Fußballfans...



ganz so krass bin ich dann doch nicht. beim trinken setze ich ihn schon ab. das war nach dem spiel, da saß ich schon wieder auf dem bike und wollte nach hause...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smergul (14. Juli 2008)

ohne helm? den sehe ike balde us wie mei passbilde, lings.
nönö,
de abgang uf de platte is ja mane selte, aber de äste in de trail offe hirn, det war scho often. 
da biste ohne kappenschale skalpiert. 
ohe koppeschutze, det gibs niemalske.


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (2. August 2008)

So, gestern war ich auch fällig.
Auf einer Abfahrt wo ich schonmal geflogen bin wollte ich sehen ob ich da diesmal runter komme - bis unten kam ich auch - nur leider ohne Kontrolle und bin dann über einen kleinen Steinhügel gerollt und anschließend über den Lenker geflogen.
Beide Arme haben gut Haut gelassen und ich habe zuerst mal mit linker Gesichtshälfte und linker Schulter gebremst. Mein Helm hat wohl verhindert das ich mir im Gesicht und/oder Kopf eben solche Wunden zugezogen habe wie an den Armen - worüber ich sehr froh bin.


----------



## Freaky-D (2. August 2008)

N'abend
Bin auch der Meinung  nur mit Helm! Der hat mich auch schon vor so einigen Verletzungen bewahrt und wenns nur Schürfwunden durch tiefhängende Äste waren. 
Nur muss man auch wissen, wie man den Helm auf zu setzen hat. Mir ist letzten der Kinnladen runter gefallen als mir im Wald nen Typ entgegenkam, der Helm soweit nach hinten gezogen, das er ihn auch gleich hätte weglassen können! Find das schon immer so schlimm bei den kleinen Kiddies. Nur das hat mir dann den Rest gegeben. wie kann man nur so leichtsinnig sein? Weil der Kerl ist nicht grad langsam gefahren....

Von Daher:

SAVE YOUR ASS - WERE A HELMET!!!!


----------



## Jay Norco (5. August 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Mit dem MTB ohne Helm in den Wald? Nee, auf schieben habe ich keine Lust.  Aber auch auf der Straße habe ich IMMER einen Helm auf. Alles andere ist einfach idiotisch
> 
> Gruß Kai
> P.S.: Wo sind eigentlich die Leute mit den Beispielen, wo der Helm nicht geholfen hat?



Ich hätte da mal ein bei spiel für dich. laos meine wenigkeit is auf ner DH strecken von mir und nem kumpel unterwegs. Schön schnell ruppig aber viel flow. Dann komm ich zum halb natürlichem halb angelegtem steinfeld. Springe es wie immer. Wunderschöne abgehoben perfekt gelandet doch sobald die reifen den boden berührten haben bin ich auch schon eingeschlagen. Auf weichem waldboden rollte weiter und dann kam auch schon der schöne baum. Fazit 2 gebrochene Rippen viel schmerz und einen Helm der nix gebracht hat


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. August 2008)

@ Jay Norco
Danke


----------



## Jay Norco (5. August 2008)

Ah büdde büdde nich dafür bedank dich beim Baum xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (5. August 2008)

Freaky-D schrieb:


> Von Daher:
> 
> SAVE YOUR ASS - WERE A HELMET!!!!



Spare Deinen Esel, warst ein Helm!


----------



## wondermike (5. August 2008)

Jay Norco schrieb:


> Ich hätte da mal ein bei spiel für dich. laos meine wenigkeit is auf ner DH strecken von mir und nem kumpel unterwegs. Schön schnell ruppig aber viel flow. Dann komm ich zum halb natürlichem halb angelegtem steinfeld. Springe es wie immer. Wunderschöne abgehoben perfekt gelandet doch sobald die reifen den boden berührten haben bin ich auch schon eingeschlagen. Auf weichem waldboden rollte weiter und dann kam auch schon der schöne baum. Fazit 2 gebrochene Rippen viel schmerz und einen Helm der nix gebracht hat



Auf dem Niveau hätte ich auch noch einen Beitrag: 

Hatte letztes Jahr einen schweren Sturz mit Schlüsselbeinbruch. Den hat der Helm auch nicht verhindert. Womit zweifelsfrei bewiesen wäre, dass ein Helm sinnlos ist.


----------



## wondermike (5. August 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Spare Deinen Esel, warst ein Helm!



Heute wieder English-for-Runaways-Tag, was?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. August 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Womit zweifelsfrei bewiesen wäre, dass ein Helm sinnlos ist.


Hast recht. Ab jetzt immer ohne.


----------



## apoptygma (6. August 2008)

Jay Norco schrieb:


> Ich hätte da mal ein bei spiel für dich. laos meine wenigkeit is auf ner DH strecken von mir und nem kumpel unterwegs. Schön schnell ruppig aber viel flow. Dann komm ich zum halb natürlichem halb angelegtem steinfeld. Springe es wie immer. Wunderschöne abgehoben perfekt gelandet doch sobald die reifen den boden berührten haben bin ich auch schon eingeschlagen. Auf weichem waldboden rollte weiter und dann kam auch schon der schöne baum. Fazit 2 gebrochene Rippen viel schmerz und einen Helm der nix gebracht hat



Gut, wenn ich manche Beiträge lese, bin ich sicher, das ein Helm im Zweifelsfall tatsächlich fast überflüssig ist!


----------



## eisenarsch (6. August 2008)

einem freund von mir ist vor 2 wochen eine katze in sein vorderrad gelaufen.sie machte eine halbe umdrehung mit ,bis zur gabel  er trug keinen helm ,war ja sooo warm an dem tag.jetzt hat er schöne schmarren an seiner birne und ihm fehlen 10 min von dem unfall.
wer keinen helm trägt ,hat auch nix was sich zu schützen lohnt.
das olle katzenvieh hat den unfall nicht überlebt


----------



## scott yz0 (6. August 2008)

is aber mit den anderen schutzklamotten des selbe.. war auch an unserem localspot fahren und hatte an dem tag mein safety jacket bekommen. habs just for fun mal angezogen..  an dem spot stehen nur ganz kleine sachen deshalb wars eher n joke.. bin dann nen kleinen drop (vllt. 80cm) mit recht steiler landung gesprungen und hab -keine ahnung warum- zu stark gezogen. aufm hinterrad aufgekommen, zu spät mit der bremse reagiert und schon ging des rad nach vorn durch und i mitm rücken auf die landung.. dann lag ich da, keine lust bekommen, blut gespuckt usw.. war später beim arzt wo ne recht ordentliche lungenquetschung und 2 angebrochene rippen festgestellt wurden.. ohne safety jacket hätts bös ausgehen können.. und des bei nem 80 cm drop


----------



## Jay Norco (6. August 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Gut, wenn ich manche Beiträge lese, bin ich sicher, das ein Helm im Zweifelsfall tatsächlich fast überflüssig ist!



Der Helm war nicht überflüssig er war dabei hat in diesem fall aber leider einfach nichts gebracht


----------



## apoptygma (6. August 2008)

Jay Norco schrieb:


> Der Helm war nicht überflüssig er war dabei hat in diesem fall aber leider einfach nichts gebracht



Passt schon!


----------



## RobGonzoo (7. August 2008)

scott yz0 schrieb:


> dann lag ich da, keine lust bekommen, blut gespuckt usw..



Oha, Libidoverlust durchs Biken..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jay Norco (7. August 2008)

RobGonzoo schrieb:


> Oha, Libidoverlust durchs Biken..



XD oh man darauf kann man auch nur kommen wenn man nix besseres zu tun hat was?


----------



## apoptygma (7. August 2008)

RobGonzoo schrieb:


> Oha, Libidoverlust durchs Biken..



Also ich glaube, wenn ich Blut spucke, während ich da liege, ob mit oder ohne Bike, da wäre meine Libido aber auch eeeeeeeetwas fern ab der Basis


----------



## Bibbi (28. August 2008)

Hallo,

noch ein Statement für Helmauf:

vor ca. 5 Jahren hatte ich einen schweren Unfall. Ein Auto nahm mir die Vorfahrt. Leider hatte ich damals noch keinen Helm, da ich damals noch eine "normale Alltagsradlerin" war. Resultat: zum Glück nur eine schwere Gehirnerschütterung, Rippenserienbruch und Schlüsselbeinbruch...
Aber das mit dem Kopf hätte auch leicht anders ausgehen können!
Seitdem nur noch mit Helm, egal wie heiß es ist und auch bergauf!! Egal ob Tourenrad oder MTB. Und auch mein Lebensgefährte, der vielleicht zweimal im Jahr in den Biergarten radelt, trägt jetzt Helm.
Der Helm ist für mich inzwischen genauso selbstverständlich wie das Anschnallen im Auto.
Leider gibts in meinem Bekanntenkreis noch immer ein paar Unbelehrbare, obwohl sie von meinem Unfall wissen. Das ist für mich leider unverständlich...

Viele Grüße Katja


----------



## lene85 (31. August 2008)

Hallo 
passt nun vielleicht nicht perfekt hier rein, wollt aber keinen neuen Thread aufmachen!
Bin absoluter Neuling habe noch nicht einmal mein Bike!
Soll wohl ein Fully werden -> siehe meinem anderen thread
aber auf der Suche nach dem was ich noch so brauche und den Preisen kam nun die Frage des Helmes auf!
Helm ist klar sowieso, aber was für einer?
Reicht ein normaler oder braucht man wirklich so ein Ding mit Kinnschutz...?
Grüßli lene


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (31. August 2008)

@ lene85
Willkommen im Forum 

Nein, ein normaler Helm sollte ausreichen.
Ich denke mal, es läuft bei dir (habe deinen Thread gelesen) auf ein Tourenfully oder so hinaus. Von daher tut es auch ein ganz normaler Helm. Wenn er passt, gut aussieht und ausreichend belüftet ist, solltest du zuschlagen 
Wenn ein Helm nicht sicher ist, darf er in D nicht verkauft werden 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Welcher es genau werden sollte/könnte, kann ich dir auch grad nicht sagen, sry


----------



## Schildbürger (31. August 2008)

Genau der Sitz ist wichtig.
Vor einigen Monaten habe ich auch die Geschäfte abgeklappert auf der Suche nach einem neuen Helm, bis mir einer richtig passte.
Anprobieren, passte, gut ist, vielleicht noch die Farbe...
Ansonsten zu dem Thema:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4540858&highlight=Helm#post4540858
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3619227&highlight=Helm#post3619227
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4629409&highlight=Helm#post4629409


----------

